# alternatives a l'appleTV?



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir

quelles sont les alternatives a l'apple TV?

ou alors, est ce que ca vaut encore le coup d'acheter un Apple TV? (je crains une MAJ donc un nouveau produit)


----------



## Zyrol (3 Janvier 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> quelles sont les alternatives a l'apple TV?
> 
> ou alors, est ce que ca vaut encore le coup d'acheter un Apple TV? (je crains une MAJ donc un nouveau produit)



Vaste sujet...

Perso, je n'ai toujours pas vraiment compris l'utilité de L'appleTV, surtout en France avec les box que proposent les FAI.

Que veux tu faire exactement ? car si c'est juste pour diffuser des films sur ta TV, il y a d'autre solutions.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

je vis a l'etranger et n'ai pas l'ordi pres de la tele
je n'ai donc pas de "box"

je veux pouvoir regarder toute ma DVDtheque stockee sur l'ordi ou la musique sur la tele ou chaine hifi sans tirer un cable

le fait de pouvoir commander a distance avec une interface conviviale m'interesse

et sinon j'ai cru comprendre qu'en bidouillant je peux aussi brancher un DD externe a l'apple TV

mais bon, ce dernier n'est pas HD
j'ai peur d'acheter et de voir debarquer un Apple TV 2

bref, je cherche aussi des alternatives


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2008)

finalement ca sent le nouvel appleTV
je vais attendre


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Pas de nouvel Apple TV, juste une baisse de prix et une nouvelle version du logiciel interne, encore plus top mieux


----------

